# UltraVNC Viewer File Transfer Issues



## chowell32 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am unable to use the File Transfer feature on Ultra VNC Viewer.

I am running Win32 1.0.9.6 on both machines and can connect without a problem. When I right click on the Viewer and select File Transfer, it says "The connected VNC Server doesn't support UltraVNC File Transfer."

The toolbar at the top of both machines *does not* show the "Open File Transfer" icon. Only Send, Toggle Fullscreen Mode, Show Connection Options, Refresh Screen, Send 'Start', Send Custom Key, Show Status Window, Close Connection and Hide Toolbar Buttons. This is the case on both machines running Ultra VNC, though they are both updated to v. 1.0.9.6.

Can anyone help me figure out how to get this working?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Simple things first; is file transfer enabled in the UltraVNC server; check the Admin properties for that I think, and in the viewer options make sure clipboard transfer is not disabled.


----------



## chowell32 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes - thanks. 

I think it may have something to do with the password settings? But I have fiddled with that for a while now and can't get it to either 'match up' or read each other to connect to the same server?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If file transfer is enabled and still doesn't show an icon? What if you click on the little eye in the upper left of the viewer window and select it from the menu (Ctrl-Alt-F7)?
If that doesn't do anything I'm not sure what to suggest except maybe to try Revo uninstalling and then installing again.

Not sure what you mean by "match up;" the viewer connects to a server on the remote PC, either you can log on or you can't? I always use local I.P. address rather than computer name and that has always worked very well.


----------

